# Winsmore



## ThaoLoft (Feb 28, 2012)

i was wondering if u can mix Winsmore into racing pigeons feed w/EVOO?. will this have and dramtic effect what so ever?

- i havent tried this but was wanting to check if anyone has or thought about it....


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

It works good and it doesn't go bad like it does in water on hot days. I put in on the feed after I shake the seeds in cod liver oil, or wheat grem oil, and vit-E, then I put in winsmore and other vita mix and shake it to evenly distribute the vit round. If you do it right the spread will be even and the birds eat it all up. I'm not saying don't mix it in the water, but you can switch it up. Hope this hleps it has workes for me.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

ThaoLoft said:


> i was wondering if u can mix Winsmore into racing pigeons feed w/EVOO?. will this have and dramtic effect what so ever?
> 
> - i havent tried this but was wanting to check if anyone has or thought about it....


I have tried this and I dont recommend it. It is hard to get the dosage right this way. I was giving them too much and noticed that the white part of the babies (in the nest) droppings turned yellow. This year Ive only mixed it in the water and have been very happy with the results.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't know what EVOO is but I think if you want to put anything on the feed you should check out the HEALTHY PIGEON BLEND.


----------

